# Red Sonja Audi R18 TDI and S1 Group B Rally Car Now Available in Forza 4 as of Today



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Though news of this broke last week, we wanted to pass our readers a reminder that the February Download Pack for Forza Motorsport 4 is available as of today. This is great news for Audi motorsport enthusiasts since the pack includes the #2 "Red Sonja" Audi R18 TDI that won the 2010 24 Hours of Le Mans as well as an Audi S1 Group B rally car.

If you wondered why there were few updates this morning on Fourtitude, now you know. We've downloaded the pack and purchased both cars within the game. Each has been upgraded to the highest spec possible within the game and added to our Fourittude Gruppe [4TGr] Car Club (associated with user FOURTITUDEoCOM) within the game. Join the club and you can have access to these two and the rest of our pool of Audis, Lamborghinis and even a Bentley Le Mans car dressed in a 1999 Audi R8C livery. Specifically, the club includes every available Audi LMP1 and nearly every Audi available within the game.

Obviously we've examined and logged a few miles on Sonja and we have a quick report.

From a driving perspective, the R18 is all about downforce. Its level of grip is very impressive though it's not as quick as the bigger displacement R10 or R15 off the line. Also, when Audi Sport drivers like Tom Kristensen and Allan McNish told us about the blindspot from the wheel wells they weren't kidding. If you play via the in cockpit view, you too will have a hard time seeing much at the corners.

From a livery perspective, we found the R18 to be a bit of a let down. For whatever reason, Forza designers severely limited the amount of customizable space on the car. We went in to create a basic 2011 test car livery and found even that to be a challenge. Obvious places like the top of the car including the nose, the side number placement and the entire rear panel/spoiler are not available for modification or paint or decal application. If you're looking to do the yellow #3 car or the black #1, think again.

We did manage to throw together a test car livery and add that to the liveries available for purchase in our FOURTITUDEoCOM Forza 4 store, but it's missing many of the decals that were applied. to the actual test car we shot in Sebring last spring.

Of course the other car available is the Audi S1 Group B. We had to get in to the office so did not have a chance to test drive the S1 or play with any liveries. Even still, we also purchased that car and added it to our club garage.

Check it out more within Forza Motorsport 4 on your Xbox.


----------

